
Employee retention rate at top tech companies - Jerry2
http://www.businessinsider.com/employee-retention-rate-top-tech-companies-2017-8?IR=T
======
noncoml
One can try to work endless nights on a project, take initiatives and
responsibilities, play the politics, compete with peers, all the while trying
to keep their boss happy and hope they will get lucky and get a pay rise and a
promotion. Then rinse and repeat on a more difficult level.

Or, one can study algorithms and practice coding exercises for a couple of
years and jump ships with a pay rise and potentially a promotion, then
continue studying, become even better at interviews and keep riding the wave.

